# Won staff favorite!



## DGMPhotography

Won staff favorite over at viewbug.com for my photo, Colors (photo available at link). 

Not sure if this actually means anything, or how rare these are, but I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## Designer

Congratulations!


----------



## tirediron

A win's a win, right?


----------



## robbins.photo

Well it certainly sounds more prestigious than a participation trophy, so.. wooohoo!  Right?


----------



## Rick50

Yes, good job!


----------



## pjaye

I commented on facebook too, but congrats again!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I know I'm not the only one on here who's run across Viewbug before... I guess I'm the one to say it's just another photo rights grab site - did you even look at the Terms? do you know what you're giving away when you use sites like this?

Granted they do have some free contests, but they're doing the site to get people to sign up for a plan, such as being 'pro', or to sell photos thru them. This is for amateurs and basically is a popularity contest - this will get you some attention and that's about all.


----------



## manaheim

Neat image! Nice lighting.


----------



## Watchful

Interesting makeup.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sweet! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

manaheim said:


> Neat image! Nice lighting.


Agree, very nice work, but as [the other] Sharon mentioned, I'd be leery of the T&C.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Thanks, y'all. And yeah, that's something to consider. I only do it for the free contests. It's some extra exposure, so meh.


----------



## table1349

Outstanding.  Congrats.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Amazing image, congrats!


----------



## acparsons

I just gave to another PA, nice work!


----------



## DGMPhotography

Thank you all!


----------



## annamaria

That's great congrats!!


----------



## binga63

well done


----------



## ruggedshutter

Congratulations


----------



## DGMPhotography

Thanks


----------



## DGMPhotography

Update: I became a finalist in the contest!

Creativity In Your Face… With Faces.


----------

